# Confixx und externer Zugriff auf MySQL



## st_weber (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe seit ca. 2 Wochen meinen ersten VServer, auf dem die Verwaltungssoftware CONFIXX installiert ist, natürlich auch MySQL.

Da ich von Access, also von außen auf meine Datenbanken zugreifen möchte, habe ich in Confixx den externen Zugriff erlaubt, komme jedoch nicht rein  und weiß nicht, wo ich (und wie) mit der Suche des Fehlers beginne.

Über whois.de machte ich einen Portscan auf die betreffende Domain und bekam folgendes Ergebnis:
MySQL 3306 Für Host 'xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass mich die möglicherweise installierte Firewall des Servers nicht reinläßt und vielleicht über die IPTABLES der Zugriff erlaubt werden muss.

Leider kenne ich mich in Linux noch nicht gut aus. Über  konnte ich keine Lösung finden. Kann jemand Tips geben?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## KartoffelKiffer (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Firewall dich durchlässt, dann prüfe bitte:

1) Benutzer hat Rechte auf die Tabellen
2) Benutzer ist von % (jeder Host) erreichbar
3) MySQL Konfigurationsdatei (Standard unter /etc/mysql/my.cnf zu finden) beinhaltet keine Zeile bind-adress=127.0.0.1 oder ist auskommentiert

Wenn du die MySQL Usertabellen per Hand bearbeitet hast, darfst du ein "FLUSH PRIVILEGES" nicht vergessen.

Die Zeile bind-adress "bindet" den localhost an die MySQL Datenbank. So kann zwar % als Host eingetragen sein, abder zusätzlich verbietet dir dieses Binding einen Zugriff von ausserhalb.



Mfg Tom


----------



## st_weber (16. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich eine Datenbank anlege, legt confixx unter dem betreffenden Web-Namen nur die hosts 127.0.0.1 und localhost an. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, confixx zu 'überreden' jedenhost anzulegen? Wie?

In der my.cnf war keine bind-address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx zu finden. 

Vielen Dank für den Tip


----------

